

G-WAN-World's fastest web server using full ANSI C scripts  - pknerd
http://gwan.com/

======
pknerd
Irony is that it's Wikipedia entry is being censored.
[http://forum.gwan.com/index.php?p=/discussion/219/g-wan-
cens...](http://forum.gwan.com/index.php?p=/discussion/219/g-wan-censored-
from-wikipedia-insulting-us-here/p1)

